# Escaped! Tityus magnimanus



## BAM1082 (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok, soooo I had a male and female T.magnimanus together in a glass tank. 

They were together for about a month. But its getting close to the time shes going to be giving birth so I moved him back into his own container. 

I was reckless and used a tupperware with too big of vent holes. 

It is now missing.... it has been two days. 

I have removed most items from my room and spot checked them with a black light. 

I have black lights in my room aswell, that are on from when i get home from work until bed. Hoping to catch him moving..... but i haven seen him yet. 

He can be anywhere really.... not sure what im trying to ask here but i need some help/advice from you pro's! 

Is it possible to attract him some how ? 
I was thinking of taking the glass lid off the females tank and putting a peice of bark on a 45 degree angle on the side so he could climb up and drop back down into the females tank.... but im worried that she'll somehow get out of the glass enclouser by scurring up the silicon corners. 

I know this is a hot species but I have yet to find any LD50 data or even anything on the actual properties of the toxin. (Would be nice to know what channels ie. K,Ca ect. they affect to be prepared for a medical emergency)

Any help is great.

Thanks 
Bam


----------



## Michiel (Apr 12, 2011)

You said it yourself, you where reckless.....this is most unfortunate that you let such a venomous animal escape. It is not only a risk for your health, but also of others in the house and neighbours.
You should double your efforts to find it with your UV light, that is the only option....You can't lure scorpions, of course not.

I posted a LD50 table a coouple of weeks ago, you can search it. But this is totally not interesting to medical personel in such a case. When an incident happens, you need to be able to tell the species name to the doctor and go to the hospital immediately...

How large where these airholes anyway, when an adult T.magnimanus could escape through it


----------



## Rue (Apr 12, 2011)

There are LD50s?


----------



## Roblicious (Apr 12, 2011)

You can try to wait til night time, turn off all the lights to where it is pitch black and use your black light from there.

How big is it? Did you have the door shut to the room? Cause that would help when it comes to your search. good luck


----------



## BQC123 (Apr 12, 2011)

Honestly, you should probably deploy sticky traps along walls. and especially corners. I would even consider spraying. 
Sometimes we need to cut our losses in the interest of safety.


----------



## scorpionmom (Apr 12, 2011)

Ah, that would be a nightmare. Sorry, but I'm agreeing with Michiel, it is easy to underestimate (if that is what you did) and be reckless...and you _were_ reckless.

I would really search for it. The best thing to do is get a black light and search everywhere. Watch areas that they could find water, make sure you check your clothes, shoes, etc. All the standard things...I once lost an emperor when I was younger. I knew exactly what to do, fortunately, and I went directly to the place that I thought it would be in. Luckily, I was right. But letting Tityus magnimanus escape...


----------



## Koh_ (Apr 12, 2011)

thats really bad Bam.
In my experience, tityus sp could be found anywhere seriously. I hope not you live in an apt. Do your best to find it..

please let us hear some good news soon


----------



## BAM1082 (Apr 12, 2011)

In a situation like this I was expecting very harsh words. 
Thank you for not tearing me a new one. 


I am deploying Sticky strips... and spraying is the next option. 

Im quite certain it is still in the room. 
It has been sealed off. 
Wish me luck. 

Bam


----------



## Tym Hollerup (Apr 12, 2011)

BQC123 said:


> Honestly, you should probably deploy sticky traps along walls. and especially corners. I would even consider spraying.
> Sometimes we need to cut our losses in the interest of safety.


100% AGREE!!! I couldn't have said it better myself! At least you'll have the babies too look forward too. Make sure too keep us posted on this.


----------



## scorpionmom (Apr 12, 2011)

Hmmm, might need to give me the babies, don't want this kind of accident to happen again.


----------



## voldemort (Apr 13, 2011)

BAM1082 said:


> In a situation like this I was expecting very harsh words.
> Thank you for not tearing me a new one.
> 
> 
> ...


look hard, pray harder

no more lonely nights....


----------



## derigo (Apr 13, 2011)

scorpionmom said:


> Ah, that would be a nightmare. Sorry, but I'm agreeing with Michiel, it is easy to underestimate (if that is what you did) and be reckless...and you _were_ reckless.
> 
> I would really search for it. The best thing to do is get a black light and search everywhere. Watch areas that they could find water, make sure you check your clothes, shoes, etc. All the standard things...I once lost an emperor when I was younger. I knew exactly what to do, fortunately, and I went directly to the place that I thought it would be in. Luckily, I was right. But letting Tityus magnimanus escape...



I'm totally agree with you scorpionmom... Dude try to search for the water area AS i found back my escaped centruroides gracilis after 18days in my bathroom... Good luck !!!


----------



## GS (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey man, i hope you've "flipped your room entirely upside down" to hunt for it. I wouldn't be able to rest a single min if such a HOT specie escaped. That is the reason i "double-tank" all my HOT specimens and seal up the door openings at the bottom. Once your room is done, move on to the rest in your house...

I agree with the deployment of spray for last resort..

Gd luck there & keep us updated.


----------



## Michiel (Apr 13, 2011)

Hope your can find it at night with your UV light....They can dissappear into all kinds of nooks and cranny's...Tear the place apart and good luck.


----------



## BAM1082 (Apr 13, 2011)

the room has been almost completely emptied. 
The rest is coming out tonight. 

If its not found by weeks end, then I will be spraying the edges of all the rooms in the house. 

I feel absoultly terrible from this experince. 

To anyone who is considering keeping this species be wary... They are soo tiny and soo danm venomous. 

I hope I dont have to learn about its potency first hand. 

Will post when something changes. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Chrome69 (Apr 13, 2011)

I've only had 1 escape, a 2i emp which was a container knockover escape, but I was able to find it in a closet 2 days later. Maybe yours will be in your darker rooms like mine was and not necessarily in the room it was in.


----------



## Sir Aculeus (Apr 17, 2011)

I see you are from Canada. So it should still be chilly there. Check under your heaters if you have baseboard heating. 

Good luck.


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 20, 2011)

Is there any update?


----------



## BAM1082 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hasn't been found yet. 

how long do you guys think they can live without a supply of food and water?


----------



## Kathy (Apr 20, 2011)

Dang, that's not good - and yours will glow in the dark.  Sorry to hear you have not found this yet.  In the tarantula section I'm going through the same thing with a venomous tarantula loose in the house.  It is very nerve wracking I can't hardly sleep at night.  I wish you happy searching.  Good luck.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 20, 2011)

Turn your thermostat up high, and try to provide as much air circulation as possible to make the overall environment as hot and dry as possible. Then in the room place wet towels on the floor, in the bathroom, and in the kitchen on the floors. 

Your odds are slim... but maybe you can get lucky and lure it to a more humid location this way?

Bug bombs are not going to work that well because scorpions can squeeze into some incredibly tight spaces where they wont get hit with pesticides. What a bad scenario...

You need to be more careful if your going to keep hots. There simply is no excuse for this type of thing.


----------



## derigo (Apr 20, 2011)

BAM1082 said:


> Hasn't been found yet.
> 
> how long do you guys think they can live without a supply of food and water?


They can survive without food and water about months or even a year....
Good luck...


----------



## AzJohn (Apr 20, 2011)

derigo said:


> They can survive without food and water about months or even a year....
> Good luck...


I don't think this species would survive much more than a a few week in a dry environment. Tityus tend to need humid environments to live. I think jadespider1985 sugestion is about as good as you're going to get at this point. Any real humid place will be were you should look.


----------



## Michiel (Apr 21, 2011)

it can be three blocks away from your house right now, or in your bed room wall, you never know. They can survive non ideal circumstances for a couple of weeks, but in the end they will dehydrate if they can't find a humid spot (which is hard to imagine, because every house, has multiple of those spots. 

Maybe the wet towel on the floor trick helps......Never tried it though....


----------



## BAM1082 (Apr 21, 2011)

This experience has made me consider giving up keeping such small & hot species. 

#1 thing learned.... Double tanking Hot species is a very good idea. 
Once I move everything back into my room this will be my first priority. 

I have been checking my house with black lights and even have replaced some lamps with them. 
At night there isn't a hallway that isn't lit up with UV. 

At this point Im just going to wait it out for a few more weeks and hope that it has dehydrated. 
Still being very carefully. 

Luckily the this male that escaped was never one to sprint around or be aggressive... Atleast compared to the other male I have. 
It always seemed to prefer to play dead when startled. 

Bam


----------



## Michiel (Apr 21, 2011)

like you said, you made the ventilation holes to large....We all make mistakes and learn in life, sometimes by trial and error....


----------



## John Bokma (Apr 21, 2011)

Michiel said:


> Maybe the wet towel on the floor trick helps......Never tried it though....


FWIW: my wife found twice a scorpion in her towel, once she got stung. So it might work.


----------



## G. Carnell (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey

Firstly, good luck with the search!

One thing which might help, though it might be too late now!

I once noticed my H.spinifer female was missing from her tank, had no idea of timescale, when she escaped etc.  Even though Tityus is arboreal, what i did was to trace the fastest route to the darkest part of my house in close proximity to my room

So i went out of my room (away from window), along corridor, into bathroom (which is without windows and more humid) and i noticed a crack under the cupboard in the bathroom, opened the door stuck my hand in the darkest corner under some toilet paper, and i got pinched  hehe

She had travelled a good 10m or so!

Unfortunately you cant go putting your hands in dark corners in this instance  but trying to think of the best path the scorpion would have taken might help

away from light, towards sources of humidity, away from vibrations etc


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 26, 2011)

I have an idea that was inspired from someone else I seen on TV. Can't remember his name but he is pretty famous in the reptile world. 

Anywho... his idea was basically for finding lost snakes, but I suppose in extreme circumstances it 'could' work for scorps, pedes, etc.

Put LOTS of flour on the floor, everywhere. Do this at night before you go to sleep. In the morning look at the flour, see if there is any markings or pathways made in the flour like something crawled through it, and follow the markings to get a general idea where it might be.

Its a rough technique... it probably wont work. Works best with reptiles for obvious reasons.

BUT we are talking Tityus here! They like humidity, tight spots to feel more secure, and are more arboreal. BUT still... this might help. Even if you could find a track through the flour, place humid area around it like the towel I mentioned earlier. It just gives you a bit more of a chance I suppose.

I cant help it...

If your gonna keep hot species make sure they are kept properly. I had a C. vittatus when I first started keeping scorps that escaped out of a hole that was exceptionally small for the individual scorp, especially seeing how she was gravid. I never found her.

Scorpions naturally can crawl out of small areas, and even though they cannot climb smooth surfaces they can if their is scratches on the smooth surfaces and I have seen scorps crawl up silicon sealant in glass aquariums like it was nothing. Make sure the holes are small as possible and instead of big holes provide lots of small ones to get that ventilation. If the holes are bigger around than the telson, they are too big!

Small is the new big...

Learn it and love it ladies


----------



## Spam010 (Apr 28, 2011)

Keep searching all day, I remember my Vaejovis spinigerus escaping not to long ago. My brother and I went searching for it all night long. And that scorpion is really small, so it was hard to find it. We used black light looked through every corner of the room...no luck. Until finally I found it under some covers in a different room. Try looking through every room


----------



## Nomadinexile (May 4, 2011)

Still no luck?


----------



## BAM1082 (May 4, 2011)

Still MIA.

At this point it could be any where. 

The weather has been quite cold for this time of year. 
Leads me to think if it did manage to get outside it is dead. 

Hoping it has dried out and died if still in my house. 

From seeing how most scorpions feel out there environment it seems quite possible that it made its way into my vents. In which case it is surely dead from the dry heat being pumped out by the furnace. 

I went an purchased some new tanks and secured my collection. 
(Which has some new additions which I will post tonight) 

Thank you all for your concern and comments.
I will never under-estimate their escape potential again.


----------

